
Show HN: GoalStream – Visual project planner with Vim-style key bindings - alex_hupp
https://www.goalstream.io
======
Rainymood
Many people here will hate on your charging money up front. I think it's fine.
I won't use it and so you will miss out on users like me who want to try it
out, but if we don't want to pay upfront for it then maybe we're not your
target audience. Looks interesting, sad I can't try it out!

~~~
alex_hupp
I hear you. I'll have to consider some kind of demo/free tier since several
people have had similar feedback. I'm a bit hesitant to create tiers by
arbitrarily turning off features, since people tend to not like that either.
Or do you think that would be ok? Just to be clear though, you don't have to
pay up front or enter any payment information for the trial period.

Thank you for the feedback!

------
artworx
I registered and here is my feedback after using it for 10 minutes:

\- I find the interface awkward to use on a laptop(windows 10), scrolling on
the touchpad zooms and the touchscreen does nothing, probably best with a
mouse.

\- Bulk operations actually make you go thought the items one by one. I would
prefer it to be able to select a few items and set the same value for all of
them(and delete or add dependency).

There is a lot of missing functionality that I expect from a paid app:
markdown, checklists, attachments in the description, exports(both as an image
and xls/doc with descriptions), real time collaboration, customization(modify
status workflow, add custom fields), api/webhooks.

Overall I don't see myself using it.

~~~
alex_hupp
Thanks for trying it out and for the really useful feedback.

I'll look to make improvements in some of the areas you mentioned. Right now
at least, I'm just targeting individual users who don't require collaboration.
I realize that many users have requirements that go beyond that, but I'm going
to focus on handling the simplest use cases well to start.

------
bastijn
Tip: add an option to try this out without registering. "!4-day free trial" is
completely different from "demo".

I'll pass for now (but I think I like the idea).

~~~
alex_hupp
Yeah, it's a good point. I like the idea of some kind of demo. I guess just
the full app minus the ability to save projects?

Appreciate the feedback.

~~~
bastijn
Sure. Anything you think is important for us to understand the product.

------
quickthrower2
This app looks great. This is an idea I've wanted to either create, or see
someone else create, so nice to see it here.

Believing that users should be free to access their data, I hope it has an
export function to a common format. Maybe something that can be imported to
graphviz.

Of course that means they could move it to a competitor, but for $6/month for
such a useful app I doubt that'll be a problem!

~~~
alex_hupp
Thanks! Appreciate the feedback. I had overlooked the export functionality, so
thanks for mentioning it. Definitely agree that users should be free to access
their data - I'll look to add that shortly.

------
bradwood
Looks like it could be cool but $6/mo? That feels pricy. It would be nice to
see a no-frills free option... I’ll be giving this a miss until then.

~~~
jperry
Does it? That's the standard "cheap" SaaS price ime.

